# Egyptian Hieroglyphics



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Has anyone seen this - so cool if you are creating an Egyptian theme for your haunt!

https://discoveringegypt.com/egyptian-hieroglyphic-writing/hieroglyphic-typewriter/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thank you Headless!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So cool, thanks


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll leave it to you to figure out what I typed.........


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, thank you for the above message (yes, I deciphered it)


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

There are hieroglyphics typefaces/fonts you can get to set your own text, should you so desire or need it.

For someone who might want something along the same lines, here's a free one that's used in the Indiana Jones rides at the Disney theme parks. 
http://davidocchino.com/portfolio/typography/forbidden-eye.html
They have several other cool fonts too, a few of them are free!


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Cool thanks.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think dong some signs (with translations) leading into a haunt that tell of a curse, potentially unleashed by people daring to enter a tomb could help build suspense and make it easier for guests to understand what's going on rather than leaving it all for them to try to figure out on their own. It would allow you to tie in your own haunt's features into a cohesive storyline, with almost no work on your part.


----------

